# All the insane things I am working on. pic heavy



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I have so many irons in so many fires right now I'm just going to post photos of everything I'm working on and try to keep it updated as much as I can. 

So all kinds of fun insanity. From custom one offs for clients to ebay models to my Heresy Era XII Legion and more


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Truly insane...ly awesome! 

There are some amazing conversions and very nicely done paint jobs there mate, good work and keep it up!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks! I can't take the credit for some of the conversion work my friend John does a lot of cutting and sculpting for me. The custom Dark Apostle was his idea I just painted it.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good work John, but still. You've done a really good job with these.


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

awesome work man, love the bases especially!

- T.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is wonderful work. You have shown a tremendous amount of skill in these models. not sure i can rep you enough. The Angron Diorama and apostle are my definite favorites.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'll get some more images posted up soon.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Those are phenomenal. Some of the best I've actually seen. Keep it up and post more pics!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow. that is a pro level. +rep


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

uh man i got too excited about the awsomness of this page now i have to change my knickers +rep


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Flip me this stuff is phenomenal! If you can, I'd be interested in knowing how you painted Fulgrim? I'm starting and EC army you see and inevitably will buy Fulgrim at some point and if I can make him look half as good as that I'd be happy!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I used a few things to do Fulgrim and the dead III Legion around him. I started off everything primed black, then I use Reaper Burgundy Wine and Sparkling Amethyst mixed 50/50 for the base coat on his armor. Leave the metallic parts black and then do a straight coat of thin Sparkling Amethyst to high light and if you want a shade a brighter you can add a drop of Reaper Amethyst purple but a little goes a long way. The armor is washed with Citadel Druchii Violet thinned down with mixing medium and some water. 

The metallic parts are P3 Blighted Gold, edged with P3 Solid Gold, washed with Nuln Oil then edged with P3 Radiant Platinum. Go back in and add more Nuln oil to the deep parts, you can also give the entire metal a wash with Devlan Mud or a brown / dark sepia. 

His sword was air brushed with VMA steel, then silver and the bottom half washed with Druchii Violet thinned down and the top sprayed with Badger Transparent Blue.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll add a few more images before I bust out the air brush today 

This was an Eldar Farseer on jetbike for a client 



And of course the "Drive me closer so I can claw it!" 



My Spartan 



One of my Contemptor Talons 



and a few big guns for support


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the recesses on the white armor of the contemptor talons. Clean, yet subtly gritty. And the detail on the gold is fantastic. Love the Blue\White color combo too!


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont knoe what it is but the 8th picture down, what i presume is some form of assault marine with an eviscorator looks badass!! Id kill to know where that model came from!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

A conversion Apothecary for the Flesh Tearers. Or a Flesh Tearers Sanguinary priest with a jump and a huge chainsword.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for the long time away, I've been busy. 











Ferrus Mani? 


I have more, a lot more. I need to get some pics and upload but I need to paint!!!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

What's the story behind


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, insanely good mate! (Someone already made that pun but oh well). Seriously, amazing job.



neferhet said:


> wow. that is a pro level. +rep





Justindkates said:


> This was an Eldar Farseer on jetbike for a client


Ahh. Clears that up.


----------

